# Hill People Gear Kit Bag Alternative for Hiking Concealed carry



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

tested this and loved it, thought you might too, what do you think?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm glad I keep my kit simple. At most, there is a Spyderco Puuko at the my belt - at the least its a 2-3/8" blade Roselli Grandmother's knife which has been there for close to 8 years straight. 

3 knives, plus a gun? I'd rather not hike than feel that unsafe....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Pretty nice kit. I don't go hiking, but I can see where it could be handy.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I like that,,,but I wouldn't spend 100.00 dollars on it


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

when IM hiking I'm wearing a tactical vest ( a Photographers vest ) with easy access to my carry weapon..45 ACP . IM in the woods doing wild life photography with two high end cameras and lenses.. and at my age and isolated in the woods make me a perfect example of a victim.. Old guy , lots of high priced gear, in an isolated area.. 
Bill aka ET


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

its only $43 bucks


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Where?

Hill People Gear | Real use gear for backcountry travelers


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

$43 for the condor gear Im showing on the vid. Links are on the vid


----------

